# Nfl Mvp?



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Who wins NFL MVP this season? Only 2 games to go. I keep seeing the same names thrown out.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

AD. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> AD.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


HELL YEA!!!:thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

AP without a doubt. The only reason there is even a chance of Peyton winning is because everyone is so biased and thinks QB's should win everything.

I have AP and Calvin Johnson ahead of Manning.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> AP without a doubt. The only reason there is even a chance of Peyton winning is because everyone is so biased and thinks QB's should win everything.
> 
> I have AP and Calvin Johnson ahead of Manning.
> 
> ...


It's so weird that the winner of comeback player of the year could be Peyton or Peterson and the MVP be the other. If they are good enough for MVP shouldn't they win comeback by default?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

AP should win both. He is on pace to break the single season rushing record and he tore his ACL last December. If Peyton wins its a joke.

But yes if one wins MVP, that person SHOULD get the comeback award as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

The only reason Peytons year is impressive is because he just missed last year and everyone thought he was done. Brady has had better QB year imo and I'm not even a fan.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> The only reason Peytons year is impressive is because he just missed last year and everyone thought he was done. Brady has had better QB year imo and I'm not even a fan.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


That is very very debatable. They both have playoff teams though Denver's season has been much more impressive as a whole. And as for their stats, Peyton has a better yards per completion, Peyton has 1 more TD pass though he has a few more interceptions and Manning has been more accurate this year. And he is on a worse team (historically speaking of course)

Peyton's year is right up there.

Should still be AP of Calvin though. They are on track to break records this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> AP should win both. He is on pace to break the single season rushing record and he tore his ACL last December. If Peyton wins its a joke.
> 
> But yes if one wins MVP, that person SHOULD get the comeback award as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


I think he should win both as well. But if Vikings lose the next 2 games and Peyton wins the next 2 games then people might get caught up in the team records. I'm hoping Peterson can get that record but I'm expecting him to fall short of that but still reach 2K yards.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The Minnesota Vikings are going to the Playoffs with Christian Ponder as their Quaterback.

Anyone who doesn't vote for Adrian Peterson needs slapped.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> The Minnesota Vikings are going to the Playoffs with Christian Ponder as their Quaterback.
> 
> Anyone who doesn't vote for Adrian Peterson needs slapped.


He finished 9 yards short of the record and had 31 less carries. It was the greatest season by a RB in NFL history.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Not to mention he was doing it against teams with very good defenses. When Harvin went down, they all stacked up to stop AP and he still ripped them.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Not to mention he was doing it against teams with very good defenses. When Harvin went down, they all stacked up to stop AP and he still ripped them.


Yeah he was doing that with all 11 guys coming after him every play. Ponder is a horrific QB overall even though he played semi decent yesterday.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

its tom brady and no one else, what AP did was nice but how far is he gonna get them in the playoffs? I dare say the packers take them out in the wildcard. Meanwhile brady is taking pats to another super bowl imo and has an outstanding 34 passing TD's and only 8 picks and 4 rushing TD's.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> its tom brady and no one else, what AP did was nice but how far is he gonna get them in the playoffs? I dare say the packers take them out in the wildcard. Meanwhile brady is taking pats to another super bowl imo and has an outstanding 34 passing TD's and only 8 picks and 4 rushing TD's.


AP is the one and only reason the Vikings are in the playoffs. They literally had no other playmaker at all when Harvin was out and even when he wasn't, they had Ponder at QB.

Not to mention MVP is an individual award, not a team award. So how well the team as a whole performs has no bearing on the award at all.

Brady's season isn't even remotely close to how impressive AP's has been.

Actually Peyton Manning and Calvin Johnson have had more impressive seasons as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> AP is the one and only reason the Vikings are in the playoffs. They literally had no other playmaker at all when Harvin was out and even when he wasn't, they had Ponder at QB.
> 
> Not to mention MVP is an individual award, not a team award. So how well the team as a whole performs has no bearing on the award at all.
> 
> ...


Hell no, the low interception rate alone is godly seeing how brady has a worse o line than minnesota, detroit and denver. Add to that how good he's been in all other aspects and nearly bringing new england back from the dead against san fran and you've got the best player in the nfl. If peterson can bring minnesota to the nfc championship then he deserves but if not then no he doesn't. Also New england and brady have easily the hardest schedule out of any team this year except for maybe the 49ers. But I don't really care anyways new england never gets awards for consistenlty being the best team for 12 years anyway.I'll bet on washington,indy,houston and green bay win this week.


----------

